# omega 3 in pregnancy



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi i was just wondering if omega 3 is safe to take in pregnancy   i cant stop eating smoked salmon 

and ive relised its full of omega 3 sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it's an omega 3 supplement that is formulated for pregnancy, then yes.  You need to stop the smoked salmon though I'm afraid!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

